# Schools - Costa del Sol?



## trennie (Jan 4, 2014)

We are looking to relocate from Cyprus to Spain possibly the Costa Del Sol area I have a son who will be joining secondary school in September I am keen to get any feedback on the international schools and any recommendations. 

Ideally I would like to live within a reasonable proximity to a school and one that provides a school bus service. My other considerations are that we are able to live in an area where there will be children of his own age, and also within a community as my husband is away quite a lot.

I would be very grateful for any comments of feedback.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

I am guessing your son goes to an International School now?

We have been expats out of the UK since 1999. In Spain since end May 2013.

I have 2 children who attend a 'British' school here in Costa de Sol aged 16 & 12.

& my husband works away (rotation at the minute).

I didn't look at the schools myself before we enrolled our children. HUGE mistake!

The school bus alone was a disaster from start to finish! My kids now travel on public bus.

My advice would be to come and have a good look at them all. Ask about governance of the school and an active PTA. This is my new 'barometer' to gauge how open an Independent school is. 

As for areas for your son to hang out not sure really. It is just a different set up from what we are used to.

Anyway Torrequebrada seems to be where a lot of my children's friends are. Not sure how much hanging out goes on there. Would be worth a look though. Benalmadena International College is there and seems to have plans to expand its facilities (this is not the school my children attend).


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

If money isn't an issue have a look at The English International College nr Marbella. The school fees were just too high for us as we have 2 children. It literally worked out as twice as much as we are paying now (or the same as the school fees we were paying in Asia). 
I am a naive newbie so what do I know! but I really like it over that way (atleast I do to visit!) I know its different when you live there. 
Anyway you'll need to see for yourself.
Best of luck.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The costa del sol is rather big. My children went to school in Torremuelle, Benalmadena. Heres the list of schools who are affiliated with the overseeing organisation Schools in Spain | Nabss

Jo xxx


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

It is only my personal opinion but I would not use NABBS as my guide on the quality of the school. But just as a handy list of schools as a starting point.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

angil said:


> It is only my personal opinion but I would not use NABBS as my guide on the quality of the school. But just as a handy list of schools as a starting point.


NABSS is or certainly used to be* the* guide to a good school. Sadly, any fool can start up an international school in Spain, all you need is a building, some desks etc and people who claim to be teachers. NABSS check out and ensure that the quality of the buildings, teachers and equipment are all of a good standard, to British standards - I know of a school who claimed to be part of NABSS - they werent. The headmaster had fake qualifications, at least one of the IGCSE teachers had only been a teaching assistant in the UK..... The school was found out eventually and made significant improvements and I believe has now been accepted by NABSS. But of course, it costs to be a member!!

Jo xxx


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Yep, I read all about NABBS before I came to Spain! Like I said not visiting the school myself was a HUGE mistake. & membership fee? Surely that could create a conflict of interests? Anyhoo!
I was simply trying to be as unbiased as possible and give some info (I have thoroughly bitten my tongue!)


----------



## trennie (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the information it is really helpful my husband also works on rotation as well, we are looking to move to Spain for the start if the new school year in September where he will start secondary school. We plan to visit ahead of that time so for now I am just trying to compile a list of schools.

We regards to hanging out just want to be nearby friends that does not involve an hours round journey to drop them off or pick them up and as he gets older more public transport availability currently that does not exist in Cyprus.

I have already emailed the English International School for details do you have any idea of the approximate annual costs. I am used to paying fees in Cyprus but have no idea how they compare.

Once again thanks for the information


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

angil said:


> Yep, I read all about NABBS before I came to Spain! Like I said not visiting the school myself was a HUGE mistake. & membership fee? Surely that could create a conflict of interests? Anyhoo!
> I was simply trying to be as unbiased as possible and give some info (I have thoroughly bitten my tongue!)


Visiting the schools too is important. I used to almost stalk them - I was this weirdo sitting outside at start and finish times, watching the kids. I didnt want to just listen to the sales pitch from the head, I wanted to see the whole picture. To my mind, it is important to see what the kids are like. Are they happy? Are they polite? respectful? tidy?...... or are they coming out of school sullen, fighting, shouting, using obscenities......

But, I wouldnt go near a school that hadnt been ratified by NABSS. Yes, schools have to pay, but unless they adhere to the strict criteria, they cant belong!

Jo xxx


----------



## trennie (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the list of schools it is very much appreciated.


----------



## trennie (Jan 4, 2014)

We plan to visit the schools I am trying to narrow down a list if possible any recommendations would be great. I looked at Mayfair but notice they are not on the NABSS list and I read someone else about schools not been on the list similar to what you have described. Thanks for your feedback its much appreciated.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Off hand I think its around €1400 per month at the EIC but that could be for High School and not Middle? & I am pretty sure that didn't incl the bus etc. & don't forget uniforms are overpriced here too.

If you like send me your email and I will forward the info I have from the EIC.

& the students at my children's school are gorgeous. The nicest kids they have ever met. The students are not the issue at all.


----------



## trennie (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks that would be great SNIP?that's a bit pricey we currently pay 6,500 euros a year for junior school and I think it goes up to about 9,000 for senior but then you have to pay for all the exams on top another couple of thousand, I am used to overpriced poor quality uniforms.

That's really nice to hear about the students.

Thanks Again.
Tracey


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

trennie said:


> Thanks that would be great SNIP?that's a bit pricey we currently pay 6,500 euros a year for junior school and I think it goes up to about 9,000 for senior but then you have to pay for all the exams on top another couple of thousand, I am used to overpriced poor quality uniforms.
> 
> That's really nice to hear about the students.
> 
> ...


You should be just about eligible for being able to use the private messaging facility - 5+ posts should do it??!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## trennie (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for that hopefully this post will ensure I qualify just noticed it missed out my details.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

trennie said:


> Thanks for the information it is really helpful my husband also works on rotation as well, we are looking to move to Spain for the start if the new school year in September where he will start secondary school. We plan to visit ahead of that time so for now I am just trying to compile a list of schools.
> 
> We regards to hanging out just want to be nearby friends that does not involve an hours round journey to drop them off or pick them up and as he gets older more public transport availability currently that does not exist in Cyprus.
> 
> ...


Don't forget the schools will be closed for Easter and then all summer, so plan your visits sooner rather than later.


----------



## trennie (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks I will, we plan to come in school term I want my son to have a look at the schools as well.


----------



## Donna Tristram (Jan 4, 2014)

I've read the info above with much interest as am planning on moving to Frigiliana near Nerja in April and need to get my 13 year old daughter into school. Can anyone advise on their experience of schools in Nerja? I would like to send her to an International part private or private school just to give her the best chance possible of settling in as she is really anti-moving and dumping her in a Spanish school would probably topple her over the edge! I'm not sure if I can afford the fees - can anyone give a ballpark future - and I'm wondering if I Ned to travel to Malaga to find an international/English school (such as St George - does anyone have an opinion on this school and is there public/school transport to it?) I'm really in the dark about all of this stuff at the moment so any pointers would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Donna Tristram said:


> I've read the info above with much interest as am planning on moving to Frigiliana near Nerja in April and need to get my 13 year old daughter into school. Can anyone advise on their experience of schools in Nerja? I would like to send her to an International part private or private school just to give her the best chance possible of settling in as she is really anti-moving and dumping her in a Spanish school would probably topple her over the edge! I'm not sure if I can afford the fees - can anyone give a ballpark future - and I'm wondering if I Ned to travel to Malaga to find an international/English school (such as St George - does anyone have an opinion on this school and is there public/school transport to it?) I'm really in the dark about all of this stuff at the moment so any pointers would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks.


Again, you need to look at NABSS, http://www.nabss.org/ (their website appears to be down at the moment ???) but this one Almuñecar International School - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia is closest to Nerja. The fees - I dont know these days, but cheaper than private in the UK. Uniforms and other bits and pieces soon add up tho. At 13, it really wouldnt be fair to put her into a state school, the language, the curriculum and the whole school ethos is totally different. International schools that NABSS recommends follow the British curriculum and have GCSEs at the end

Jo xxx


----------



## lydiaups (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi ..
Sorry to jump on your thread ... Where's everybody based x


----------



## trennie (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm currently based in Cyprus looking to move to Spain was looking at Costa Del Sol but open to other areas we are in early stages of investigation but having just been informed about the tax situation in Spain it is unlikely we will make the move.


----------



## lydiaups (Jan 5, 2014)

What's the tax situation? I'm completely new to all this x


----------



## trennie (Jan 4, 2014)

I have only been looking into this for a couple of days.

The fees whist cheaper than the UK are quite high they range from anywhere between 6,000 and 13,000 I was looking at year 7 most schools post their fees on the website. From memory I think Sunland was the cheapest as jojo mention look at the NABSS website they have a list of the schools. Sunland is quite far out.

Those that posted prices for buses were in the region of 1,200 euros one even had lunch as extra at 380 euros per term plus a lot of them ask for a non returnable endowment deposit ranging anywhere between 2,500 and 4,000 euros plus a term in advance and a registration fee of between 200 and 300 so in reality to join you could be looking anywhere between 6 and 10 thousand euros depending on the school and that only pays for the first term there are 3 terms in total.

I got a real shock about this non returnable endowment thing.


----------



## trennie (Jan 4, 2014)

For us my husband works on rotation therefore he would not be in the country for more that the allowed 183 days which means he does not have to pay tax in Spain however based on the fact that his wife and or dependant live there permanently he would have to pay tax. I was very kindly informed of this from angil on this forum.

My suggestion is look into this all very carefully from what I have read everyone resident in Spain has to provide a tax return I could be wrong I am not an expert in this matter whatsoever this is just from a few internet searches my advice would be to contact a specialist in this matter before making any decisions.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

trennie said:


> For us my husband works on rotation therefore he would not be in the country for more that the allowed 183 days which means he does not have to pay tax in Spain however based on the fact that his wife and or dependant live there permanently he would have to pay tax. I was very kindly informed of this from angil on this forum.
> 
> My suggestion is look into this all very carefully from what I have read everyone resident in Spain has to provide a tax return I could be wrong I am not an expert in this matter whatsoever this is just from a few internet searches my advice would be to contact a specialist in this matter before making any decisions.


yes that's correct - if you are resident here more than 183 days in a calendar year you have to do a tax return - & as you say if you are financially supporting a family here (amongst other things)

if you are already paying tax in a country which has a reciprocal agreement with Spain then although you still have to submit a tax return, it's likely that you wouldn't have to pay any more tax - you don't pay the same tax twice


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

& that would also depend on the country in questions tax system. It must be similar to Spain and not classed as a tax haven.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

angil said:


> & that would also depend on the country in questions tax system. It must be similar to Spain and not classed as a tax haven.


yes, as I said - a country which has a reciprocal agreement with Spain


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

I quoted my Spanish tax consultant in my above post. The UAE has a double taxation treaty with Spain for example. As we all know you don't pay income tax in Dubai. So that country doesn't have a similar tax system to Spain, and as such I am guessing the Spanish tax man might want his cut? Who knows? What I do know if you are rotating in and out of Spain from Angola or Nigeria you most certainly will be taxed heavily on your income.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

angil said:


> I quoted my Spanish tax consultant in my above post. The UAE has a double taxation treaty with Spain for example. As we all know you don't pay income tax in Dubai. So that country doesn't have a similar tax system to Spain, and as such I am guessing the Spanish tax man might want his cut? Who knows? What I do know if you are rotating in and out of Spain from Angola or Nigeria you most certainly will be taxed heavily on your income.


you don't pay the same tax twice..... so if you haven't paid income tax, then yes, you pay it here in Spain


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

I wonder how many folk work in Dubai tax free and then declare their worldwide income in Spain?!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

angil said:


> I wonder how many folk work in Dubai tax free and then declare their worldwide income in Spain?!


now that's a question I doubt we'll ever know the answer to!!

I know people who work tax free in various places - they don't financially support anyone here, make sure they are never here 90 days (their rotation doesn't allow it anyway) & that they can prove that they aren't here 183 days in a calendar year - so totally legitimately they don't have to declare here

equally I know some who DO support a family here & don't declare 


this leads to the entire family living 'under the radar' ............


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

That's a phrase I have used a few times today through grimaced teeth "under the radar"! We came metaphorically shouting "we are here!" Oh well, at least I can sleep nights, sort of! The wine here is silly cheap!


----------



## Donna Tristram (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm in Essex at the mo but hoping to be in Frigiliana by April


----------



## Donna Tristram (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks Jo. I had a look at the Alumecar school website and haven't found it all that informative. Do you have any experience or knowledge of this school and any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for all your assistance so far. Donna XXXX


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Donna Tristram said:


> Thanks Jo. I had a look at the Alumecar school website and haven't found it all that informative. Do you have any experience or knowledge of this school and any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for all your assistance so far. Donna XXXX


None at all I'm afraid. We lived in benalmadena and my children went to the British college! All I can say is that on top of the fees, there will be uniforms, books and stationary to buy!

Jo xxx


----------



## Donna Tristram (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks Jo appreciate you coming back to me. The NABSS website is still down which doesn't help, but I'll keep trying and have made contact with the school mentioned. Thanks again.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Donna Tristram said:


> Thanks Jo appreciate you coming back to me. The NABSS website is still down which doesn't help, but I'll keep trying and have made contact with the school mentioned. Thanks again.


You're welcome. Let us know how it all goes and anything else?? just ask!

jo xxx


----------



## Donna Tristram (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi Jo. I'm coming out beginning of Feb to finalise rental property and look at a few International/British schools for my 13 year old daughter as well as the local state school for my son who is 4. Can you give any advise about what to ask to see/how to compare the schools? And, with regard my son, as he is under 6 but the state primary has a kindergarten, do you know if I will need to register him in the same way ie., with an empadronamiento and will his place be free? Thanks again for all your help. Donna


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Donna Tristram said:


> Hi Jo. I'm coming out beginning of Feb to finalise rental property and look at a few International/British schools for my 13 year old daughter as well as the local state school for my son who is 4. Can you give any advise about what to ask to see/how to compare the schools? And, with regard my son, as he is under 6 but the state primary has a kindergarten, do you know if I will need to register him in the same way ie., with an empadronamiento and will his place be free? Thanks again for all your help. Donna



I can't help specifically with the schools in that area - but you just need to visit them, tour them, speak to parents & maybe other students

ask if your daughter can have a 'taster' day - or at least a couple of classes

for state school - yes, if the school has an _infantil _then yes, the registration system is the same as it would be for primary school - & yes it's free, if there's a place


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> yes that's correct - if you are resident here more than 183 days in a calendar year you have to do a tax return - & as you say if you are financially supporting a family here (amongst other things)
> 
> if you are already paying tax in a country which has a reciprocal agreement with Spain then although you still have to submit a tax return, it's likely that you wouldn't have to pay any more tax - you don't pay the same tax twice


I thought there was an income limit, below which you don't need to do a tax return? Something like €22k pa provided it was from just one employer. OK so it probably doesn't apply to most people here, but if someone is on a straight PAYE scheme with an employer in Spain then it might apply to them.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Chopera said:


> I thought there was an income limit, below which you don't need to do a tax return? Something like €22k pa provided it was from just one employer. OK so it probably doesn't apply to most people here, but if someone is on a straight PAYE scheme with an employer in Spain then it might apply to them.


 obviously if you're on PAYE that's a done deal - the tax side of things is being dealt with that way

but if your income is from another source such as from work or a pension from abroad, & even if your income is below the limit (whatever that is at the time) you could be well advised to do a return to ensure that you are 'in the system' as it were

there are lots of people who had never done tax returns here who wish they had - they'd be getting free healthcare now as a matter of course - rather than having to somehow prove that they were fiscally resident here before April 2012


----------



## climear (Jun 7, 2014)

I too am looking at international schools to start in Sept 2015. My girls will be 10 and 7 then. Am looking at Sunny View and the British College. Any opinions on these? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Just out of curiosity, are there many Irish families in these schools?

Thanks all


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

climear said:


> I too am looking at international schools to start in Sept 2015. My girls will be 10 and 7 then. Am looking at Sunny View and the British College. Any opinions on these? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, are there many Irish families in these schools?
> 
> Thanks all



Sunny view is brilliant, my friends children went there and have done really well. Also the British College at Torre Muelle (Benalmadena) is where mine went and I have another friend whose boys still go there and thats good too. Both good schools, so its down to personal choice and logistics

Jo xxx


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

climear said:


> I too am looking at international schools to start in Sept 2015. My girls will be 10 and 7 then. Am looking at Sunny View and the British College. Any opinions on these? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, are there many Irish families in these schools?
> 
> Thanks all


September 2015? Anything could happen in the life of an International School between now and then! Believe me I know! Have you looked at the 'other' school? Benalmadena International College? Its just along the road from the British College. 
I would say visit the schools in person a lot closer to the time & don't be sold by what you are being told, just what you can see and your gut instinct!
My kids are older than yours but do actually attend school in Benalmadena now, at one of the schools you mentioned! 
FYI - I have never heard any of the schools here be described as brilliant! Good points perhaps, but bad ones too!
That being said my kids were welcomed immediately by the students and I have nothing but good things to say about the children who attend the school.
Best of luck to you and your family. Drop me a line if I can help at all.


----------



## climear (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks Jojo, that's good to hear. We're currently living in Australia and it's so hard to plan/organise schools, property, etc from this end. However, used spend alot of time in Arroyo area and have always loved it. Once kids sorted, everything else will hopefully fall into place !!


----------

